# Egg Salad!



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, I was trying to find something to do tonight, and I remembered a Jacques Pepin's egg video a friend showed me 2 days ago. So, what started as a simple hard-boiled egg and orange-juice dinner turned into this:

- 4 medium-hard boiled eggs (10 mins lightly-rolling boil)
- eek probably a cup or so of mayonnaise
- idk how much, maybe a half teaspoon of dried dill (no fresh available atm)
- 1-2 tablespoons paprika
- about 1 large clove minced garlic
- mmmm probably just over a half of a shallot, minced
- salt
- white pepper (or else you said it would look like bugs in the food lol)

Chopped the egg into little squares as if I had a mandolin(?) egg slicer and put the dry stuff in 2 tablespoons of olive oil to help so there were no "spice-pockets" I call them; I guess you could say it's like a seasoning rue.

Then, I saw the beginning of another video where Pepin made some bread-sticks.
- half of a 5-day old bagel
- 3 tablespoons of shredded parmesan-like cheese (I'm blanking on the exact variety lol)
- 1 teaspoonish of garlic powder
- 1 teaspoonish of cumin

Doused the bagel top and bottom with olive oil, mixed the cheese/seasonings, and put it on top. Toasted the bagel in the oven at 450-ish (convection oven, didn't feel like pre-heating, blah lol) till the cheese was melty/crusty

Topped the bagel with egg salad and then thought "Hey, all that mayonnaise... I think it sure could use something to cut through that heavy, creaminess."

- 3-4 tablespoons of balsamic vinegar into a saucepan, reduced until it was about 1 tablespoon.

The results:



















What a difference it makes when you don't over-boil the egg!!! As an afterthought, I think this would be a really great party-type of finger-food, served on toast rounds prepared in the same way. However, if you do this, I'd recommend not to let the egg salad sit on the toast for TOO long, as I think it's best to keep the seasonings from the toast and the egg salad as two separate entities.

Anywho, figured I'd share this with you, my friends here on Puff.com. Thanks for checking out this installment of "Foods that you will probably die from eating, made by Isaac". LOL!

Cheers,
Isaac


----------



## vanvan84 (Jan 15, 2010)

Mmm that is one tasty tasty looking egg salad you mad me hungy dang it. I will have to try this out next time I have an excess of eggs sitting around.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Isaac... You may have a untapped talent bro. Anyone who can make egg salad look edible has got to have some skill.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha thanks bro, let me know how you like it if/when you do it!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

WOW, I think that's all I can muster right now. I'm still cleaning the drool off my keyboard.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

brother everytime you post your food here it gets me all hot n bothered!!! lol good work


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks

Issac now i am hungry!


----------



## HGFlex (Jun 24, 2009)

That's quite the work of art... it's missing something though....

ONE WORD... *BACON!!!*

*







*


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

OK, I'm officially hungry again!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha Tyler! You're right! I thought of that after I started eating it, but then I was like meh, I've already spent an hour making frekin egg-salad lol and bacon might over-americanize it. I was kinda goin for a delicate French theme lol. I'll crumble some bacon on top tonight hahaha.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Damn that looks good.


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't know why but i knew this was an Isaac post before I even looked at the name. I can always spot one a mile away. haha. Seriously though, that looks pretty awesome. I do agree though- BACON MAKES EVERYTHING BETTER!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Fun!

Please pass the E.S.:thumb: 




.


----------

